# Hedo starting at the 4



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I guess this is the first sign that we are gonna try to outscore ourselves to another 50 win season and another first round/second round exit. 

I don't blame Gentry, he's got to do the best with the squad he has. It sucks that we're overstacked at the guard position and have no real inside scorers. 

Only problem with this is we have Lopez as our "finisher" and Hedo trying to play against power forwards could become pretty comical. At least when Shawn Marion was at the 4, he had the athletism and quickness to make up for the lack of a few inches. 

Really wish we didn't let Amare walk out the door. Especially since the Suns don't appear to be trying to rebuild when we have Steve Nash rotting the last 2 good years of his playing career on a team with no 'Chip potential. 

Your guys thoughts?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I thought we gave Amare a very fair deal.. If we gave him what the Knicks gave him and he blew out that knee then we would have been talking mediocre basketball for the next 10 years.. We would have been worse than the Clippers..


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You do realize that Hedo is 6'10 right? He's the same as Amare except for the 3pt shooting and driving game. However, he passes way better and opens up the court for Nash to play off the ball. Losing by 50 means that they didn't show up to play. I am sure those two a days are taking their tolls as well as a back to back in the preseason with them travelling more than 1500 miles to get to the games. That's just silly. Wait for them to have a semblance of a routine in place before decrying them dead.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't see to much of a drop off defensively with Hedo at the 4 in place of Amare. Weak side shot blocking will fall off, but positionally speaking Hedo has the same size as Amare, though he probably isn't as strong. But Amare never used those attributes to his benefit so doesn't really matter.

I'd rather have Hedo at the 4 then start Frye, or have Warrick there.

As for letting Amare walk, our deal was more than fair and Amare knows it. He obviously has no trust in his own health to take that deal otherwise he had no reason to turn it down. Our deal was what like 2 mill less than the Knicks if he stayed healthy? Unless he expects Melo or Paul to go to NY I don't see why he would want to leave other than he knows his knees won't hold up so he cashed out.



> Really wish we didn't let Amare walk out the door. Especially since the Suns don't appear to be trying to rebuild when we have Steve Nash rotting the last 2 good years of his playing career on a team with no 'Chip potential.


 Why would we rebuild with Nash having only 2 years left? That doesn't make any sense. We RETOOLED. Meaning we tried to put together the most competitive team we could while looking at the future. What was our other option? Trade Nash? Which he has said he wants to retire here and he isn't going to let a Championship(or lack there of) define his career. Or we could of completely rebuilt and traded Jrich which would of probably made us quite a bit worse if you couple that with not getting Hedo and not signing the pieces we did. This was really our only move. Sure we could of done better, we could of brought in a REAL PF instead of Warrick, and definitely not reward Frye for one decent season with a team that plays a pace which artificially boosts stats. Frye is way overpaid for what he brings especially when you factor in him being a bench player.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lolol Hedo has no post game this will be fun to watch this yr... :2ti:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Amare doesn't have a post game either. I think we're used to it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not saying the Suns aren't going to have a successful regular season, Hyperion. In fact, I believe they are going to be a top 5 team in the West. However, regular season doesn't mean ****. And now we're about the same team we were during the 05-06 season; live by the three, die by the three. 

And yes, trading Nash while he still has a lot of value would be the smartest idea. We need young talent in Phoenix, not ****ing Hedo TurkaBrick. 

Of course I'm going to support this team, but doesn't mean I can't criticize what I see as my favorite team being mismanaged for the Ka-zillionth time.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Seuss said:


> I'm not saying the Suns aren't going to have a successful regular season, Hyperion. In fact, I believe they are going to be a top 5 team in the West. However, regular season doesn't mean ****. And now we're about the same team we were during the 05-06 season; live by the three, die by the three.
> 
> And yes, trading Nash while he still has a lot of value would be the smartest idea. We need young talent in Phoenix, not ****ing Hedo TurkaBrick.
> 
> Of course I'm going to support this team, but doesn't mean I can't criticize what I see as my favorite team being mismanaged for the Ka-zillionth time.


I understand where you're coming from Suess as I've been a Suns fan before a lot of you were even born..

The Suns are talking about giving J-Rich an extension so that doesn't tell me that were not going to be rebuilding anytime soon..

On one hand, I'm happy that we won't be the Clippers, Bobcats or Raptors anytime soon..

On the other hand it's frustrating knowing we won't be winning the Championship anytime soon..

What can I say other than that I've found a smiley on this board that amuses me as we are the Cubs of the NBA and Eagles of the NFL..

:vuvuzela:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Defensive drop off from Turk won't actually really be substantial... the offensive change will be veeeeeeeeeeeeeeery easy to spot though. If Robin Lopez goes down we're kind of in trouble, but aside from that it's not going to be a huuuuuuuuge problem. Just a regular problem, the kind that we're used to.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

You guys can't be serious when you compare the size of Hedo and Amare and figure there isn't a drop off. Amare has quickness and strength, neither of which Hedo brings to the table. 

As for being in position, he's a lousy defender. Always has been. He also can't rebound.

This is going to be a major problem as Hedo isn't at all qualified to play PF but will be forced to try it. He'll play poorly, the team will struggle with nothing inside and then Hedo will probably go in the tank.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

green machine said:


> You guys can't be serious when you compare the size of Hedo and Amare and figure there isn't a drop off. Amare has quickness and strength, neither of which Hedo brings to the table.
> 
> As for being in position, he's a lousy defender. Always has been. He also can't rebound.
> 
> This is going to be a major problem as Hedo isn't at all qualified to play PF but will be forced to try it. He'll play poorly, the team will struggle with nothing inside and then Hedo will probably go in the tank.


Hedo has ballhandling, an outside shot, and passing. None of which Amare brought to the table. They're both 6'10 who don't crash the offensive boards. They both don't play defense but at least Turk shows on pick and rolls. But I have duly noted that you think the Suns will suck this year.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> *Hedo has ballhandling, an outside shot, and passing.* None of which Amare brought to the table. They're both 6'10 who don't crash the offensive boards. They both don't play defense but at least Turk shows on pick and rolls. But I have duly noted that you think the Suns will suck this year.


All of which the Suns already had and didn't need more of.

And yes, I do think they're going to struggle. Poorly constructed team with too many fatal flaws.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

green machine said:


> Poorly constructed team with too many fatal flaws.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Doing the best with the cards we were dealt with..

I've said it time and time again and we were never going to give Amare what the Knicks did and it would have been stupid to do such a thing..

Were not going to win a Championship without Amare but we were never going to win one with him either..

Now I come in here and see the Turk bashing and I just want to scream and pull my hair out and I never saw any of my Suns brothers comparing Turk to Amare and doing such a thing would be assnine..

We have Turk and I'm hoping we get the one who played in Orlando and not Toronto.. He put up pretty decent numbers when he played with the Magic..

Let the season begin already..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Amare is a finisher at the rim, and plays with power and aggression. A strong player. Hedo is not the greatest finisher at rim, he choses not to post up when he play'd sf but now his size will be effective @ pf? It will be even harder for him to post up bigger players which will limit his game. We'll see, but this will be funny to me. I dont think it will work. Only reason Rashard is effective at the 4 is cuz Dwight is behind him, and he's a better post up player than Hedo. But even svg has finally realized that if we want to win we need to feature Shard more at the 3 to take advantage of his size more in everyday matchups.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

green machine said:


> You guys can't be serious when you compare the size of Hedo and Amare and figure there isn't a drop off. Amare has quickness and strength, neither of which Hedo brings to the table.
> 
> As for being in position, he's a lousy defender. Always has been. He also can't rebound.
> 
> This is going to be a major problem as Hedo isn't at all qualified to play PF but will be forced to try it. He'll play poorly, the team will struggle with nothing inside and then Hedo will probably go in the tank.





Hyperion said:


> Hedo has ballhandling, an outside shot, and passing. None of which Amare brought to the table. They're both 6'10 who don't crash the offensive boards. They both don't play defense but at least Turk shows on pick and rolls. But I have duly noted that you think the Suns will suck this year.





green machine said:


> All of which the Suns already had and didn't need more of.
> 
> And yes, I do think they're going to struggle. Poorly constructed team with too many fatal flaws.


Because bumping threads where I look smart is oh so much fun. :starwars:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Um, good for you?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jesus Hyperion. I can't believe you ever made that statement. I just can't. In fact, I won't. Hyperion never thought Turk had skills, I know he didn't. 


Lying green machine.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> Jesus Hyperion. I can't believe you ever made that statement. I just can't. In fact, I won't. Hyperion never thought Turk had skills, I know he didn't.
> 
> 
> Lying green machine.


We all had to talk ourselves into this season. I clearly missed the debate that we had, but we had some sort of argument where I thought Turk would be a Chris Webber on our team? Or I thought Slowpez would be the new big inside and Turk would take on Frye's role. That didn't pan out and Turk spent less than a third of the season on the team.


----------



## green machine (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha just having a little fun. That's all.


----------

